# My built 2022 Levo Expert For Sale in the classifieds!



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Check it out if interested. Went big build on this bike. It’s awesome, I’m getting new hips and slammed with work. Rather have the money. Plus, Adventure bikes are my new gig.








Specialized Levo Expert. LN, 199miles. $5470 upgrades!


‘22 Levo Expert, Built, 199miles, 1 owner. SAVE THOUSANDS! S5 size, XL, $17k invested. FULL WARRANTY The suspension is absolutely amazing! Stock is not even close. Can be dialed for different weight rider easily. Believe the hype when you ride coil front and rear. Hip surgery forcing me to...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Check it out if interested. Went big build on this bike. It’s awesome, I’m getting new hips and slammed with work. Rather have the money. Plus, Adventure bikes are my new gig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome bike and good luck on the hip upgrade! What ADVs are you looking at? I am looking at a T7 myself.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Awesome bike and good luck on the hip upgrade! What ADVs are you looking at? I am looking at a T7 myself.


T7 is an awesome bike, I owned one. I’ve now got a Aprilia Tuareg 660. But that’s going to be shelved for 6 weeks also!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Gutch said:


> Check it out if interested. Went big build on this bike. It’s awesome, I’m getting new hips and slammed with work. Rather have the money. Plus, Adventure bikes are my new gig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you referring to adventure motorcycles? I love those bikes! I had a Honda Africa Twin and a Triumph Scrambler 1200 XE.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Battery said:


> Are you referring to adventure motorcycles? I love those bikes! I had a Honda Africa Twin and a Triumph Scrambler 1200 XE.


Yes, nice bikes!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I have seriously considered making you an offer as these are great bikes and this one is nicely set up.

Just prefer SL type e-bikes and also not in total agreement with your math.

GLWS.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, all I can say is would you rather spend 11,600 after tax for a base expert, or pay $11,200 for mine that’s built with 199miles? 
it’s not for everyone, my buddy has an SL and loves it. I will say this Levo is the nicest dialed emtb I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"I will say this Levo is the nicest dialed emtb I’ve ever owned."

And that is saying something because you are the king of used ne plus ultra bikes!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Bigwheel, I’ve owned a bunch. How are you doing?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

All good out here on the edge. Well except that get off I had doing 20 on the beach 2 weeks ago....managed to hit the only 1' hump on the entire 3 mile beach. But like any time you get bucked off you have to get back on so I got this to slow myself down.










Should do the trick. At least until I get the motor setup I have planned for it. 

Not really ever been a fan of fadbikes but this one was cheap, cool and quality. Easy to tell though that it is at its limits fit wise which means it will probably end up in the hands of a smaller rider ultimately. 

Good luck with your hip replacements and recovery. I've been in a few hospitals myself lately and they are no fun.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks man, fat bikes are fun! That scenery is gorgeous, I’m jealous…


----------

